# Buying new tent. Are Hillary tents from Sears any good?



## JasonG

Sears is running a special on tents this week

Option one

Hillary 13x13-ft. family tent

sale. save $80.

$99.99 
Reg. $179.99

thru Jun 29
Sleeps 7-8 people. 72-in. center height. 3 entry doors, 3 rooms.

Option Two

Hillary 20x16.5-ft. 4-room tent

sale. save $100.

$149.99 
Reg. $249.99

thru Jun 29


Room dividers create 1-4 rooms. 4 doors. Sleeps up to 10


Anyone know anything about this brand. Is this a good deal? If not what would you suggest. I want to stay around $100 dollars. Planning on doing mainly family camping stateparks ect. Nothing extreme, but what something good enoungh to hold up in a decent storm without leaking. Also would like space with at least one room divider


----------



## dieguy

Sounds like a good deal, Target has also been offering some good deals lately. that is where we had purchased our three room tent from three years ago. never leaked or blew down. The first thing we did and have always done after buying a tent was to seal the seams.


----------



## Oct.1

I've had a Hillary. But it was a few years ago. I've found them not to be any different than any other nylon tent. Some leak around the seams and some don't. What ever you get, purchase a couple cans of camp dry. Follow the instruction. Under most circumstances this will leak proof the tent.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy, Jason G-

Just spent the weekend at the 1st Annual Michigan-Sportsman Pig Roast in a Hillary I 'inherited' from former neighbors. Not divided into rooms, but it seemed to do fine for me and my two kids.
Guess if you think it's a fair price, grab it.


----------



## Rupestris

The prices sound too good to pass up.
Just a couple things to keep in mind. If you use the tent is spring or fall youll probably want to heat it at one time or another. State Parks usually have electricity so get one of the small ceramic heaters too. Make sure it has a thermostat with an auto shut-off. Having the family sleeping in different rooms make it difficult to heat. Id suggest not buying anything bigger than you need. I have a 10X10 dome tent with a 64 height. (Single room) The tent is outstanding with plenty of head room but when sleeping 4 inches from the ground, a ceiling that tall just means the heat is that much further away. I have found the square tents quicker/easier to put up, and if all you are going to do is sleep in it, Id say get that 13X13.
I did a lot of research before I bought mine. Theres only one brand of tent that I would tell you to stay away from. Of course I cant think of the name right now. My sister-in-law has one and it leaks more than I thought a tent could. I can tell you that it is NOT a Hillary. Ill find out and post it later for anyone else looking for a tent. Til then, go get that Hillary and make some reservations at the campsite.
 

Rupe


----------



## JasonG

Thanks for the info guys

My other option was a Greatlands tent from Target. (I think this is their brand) Thye had a good sale last week and I was able to get a rain check on a 3 room 6-8 sleeper for $79. Any opinions of Greatland tents.

Jason


----------



## Rupestris

No opinion on the tent but I have a Greatland Back pack I bought at Target about 4 years ago. It's 100% Dupont Cordura and it served as my travel/carry on bag, my range bag, and I've used it as my brief case. It's still like new, so they have earned some of my trust.
I do the same type of camping you described in your earlier post and I see allot more Colemans, Hillary's, and Kelty's than I do Greatland.
IMO the 13X13 Hillary still sounds the best.

Rupe


----------



## jpollman

Sounds like a good price to me.

I've got a "dome tent" that I think is a Hillary. I haven't used it in a while but I've never had a problem with it. It's a decent tent.
Good luck


----------



## dieguy

From experience, I would say look at the little things. The greatland tent is one that i have it is a three room with dividers, shockpoles and is 20"x10" with a 92" center hiegth. It has been through some torential rains and even a flooded campsite. But even A Hillary will give you the same effect. Check out the zipper and compare them, also Check for roof ventilation. The floor material also could be different on the two. I personally do no think you can go wrong with either tent as long as they are taken care of.


----------



## JasonG

Went to sears tonight. The 13 X 13 Hillary 3 room is being discontinued, the Lakeside mall location was already out of them. They did have a cabin style two room tent for $129 that was nice. Considering the heating factor I would still like something that you can stand in comfortably. So the cabin style might be the trick However I am still going to check out the Greatland tent that I have the raincheck for.


----------



## Big Frank 25

Tent. Heating? You are looking at best, a three season tent. Shop around and get a cabin tent. Some times it is hard to find a nice spot to put up a large tent. I feel two smaller tents are better than a big one broke into rooms.


----------



## JasonG

Frank

I was just acknowledging Rupestris suggestion on an earlier post. THis is going to be used only for camping in its most comfortable form if you know what I mean, so being able to stand in the tent is more important to my situation than heating it, (right now we need one with AC) I guess my big concern with quality is if we get caught in a thunderstorm we will stay dry and not have the tent collapse on us. Right now with the Hillary not available at Sears, my top three options are Coleman (13 X 13 dome 8 person with their "weather trac system") or Greatland (target brand 3 room sleeps 7-8) or Field and Stream (3-Room Dome Tent - 17' x 8' for $99 or 4-Room Dome Tent - 18' x 13' for $159)

Anyone have any info on the Field and Stream brand?????????


----------



## Big Frank 25

At Scout Camp, the boys bring a great many brands of tents. The few summer storms we have encountered, they have all held up well. I would not be suprized to find they are made by the same company with a little different specs. You can allways put another rain fly on, if you are concerned about rain.


----------



## skinne

i got 1 a couple of years ago from the sportsmans guide they had great prices on there tents if u dont mind ordering 1 i cant remember the name of it of the top of my head but heres the website www.sportsmansguide.com they also have lots of other stuff for camping in there two.


----------



## Mags

Jason,

Check out Cabela's. They carry quite a few different types and models in all kinds of price ranges. They really stand behind their products too! Good Luck and Happy Tenting!  

Rich(Mags)


----------



## treeman

I have had a eureka tent for years and have found it to be superior to any other resonably priced tents on the market. Mine is 25 years old and still going strong. They are the only company I know of that makes family style tents of mountaineering quality.
I know that we don't always have unlimited budgets but my advice to you is that price should not be your main concern. I learned a long time ago that probably the 2 most important things in the outdoors is a dry tent and a good comfortable, warm dry pair of boots. Tents go on sale frequently. Get something with a rain fly and that assembles and dis-assembles easily under tough conditions. Hope this is helpful. Camping is alot more fun when you are comfortable. A good quality air matress or pad is also a must if you are putting sleeping bags on the ground rather than cots. Good Luck.


----------



## The Nailer

Jason G,

I've owned a 10x14 Hillary for almost 30 years and it still is in great condition. Up until 5 years ago this was my deer camp tent and it has survived almost every type of weather imaginable. The only damage that it has ever incurred was the one time I loaned it to my Dumd A$$ brother-in-law. It's made from canvas though not nylon, so I don't know how the new ones would compare.


----------

